# عمليات معالجة أسطح المعادن



## مهندس صلاح يحيى (2 يناير 2011)

الغرض من معالجة سطح المعادن بالطلاء: 

يعرف معالجة سطح المعادن "طلاء سطح المعادن" بأنه هو تغطية سطح المنتج بطبقة كثيفة من الحبيبات الرقيقة المترسبة والمتماسكة بقوة على السطح وموزعة توزيعا منتظما بغرض الحماية من التأكل أو الزينة.. 

عمليات معالجة أسطح المعادن Metal surface treatment مثل:-

التحليل والجلفنة galvanizing والتنظيف cleaning وإزالة الزيوت والشحوم degreasing والطلاء بالزنك thermal zinc pickling, (الأحماض أو بقايا الأحماض والقلويات سواء مواد الجلفنة المستخدم مع الكبريت– الكروم السداسي chromium (vi), أو السيانيد– الزنك zinc – الكادميوم cadmium أو النيكل nickel أو سائل تخليل النحاس copper ، حمأة أحواض المذيبات العضوية، الحماة الناتجة عن عملية الفسفتة phosphating ،حمأة أحواض التخليل، أو القصدير أو حوض الطلاء أو الرواسب الطينية. 


ويمكن تقسيم عملية الطلاء أو المعالجة للأسطح الى: 

1- عملية الطلاء
أو 
المعالجة للأسطح 
وهى عبارة عن نوعين : أ- طلاء بمواد معدنية : مثل .. بالكهرباء ( كهروكيميائى)

النيكل – الكروم – النحاس الأحمر – النحاس الأصفر – القصدير – الزنك – الكادميوم – الذهب – الفضة – أكسدة الألومنيوم 

أو .. بدون كهرباء مثل الطلاء بـــ

الزنك 
الذهب 
الفسفتة للصلب 
الأكسدة للصلب


ب- طلاء بمواد غير معدنية
مثل : الشحوم 
الزيوت 
البويات 
البلاستيك
المنية


----------



## عمراياد (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد الايوبي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ياجماعة عندي طلب وياريت الرد باسرع وقت

انا شغال في مصنع وعندنا نظم معالجة اسطح المعدن بالمياه

وعايز اعرف يعني ايه eclips process?


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم​


----------

